# What megaminx to Buy?



## Solrac9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am going to buy a Megaminx, but I don't know which one to buy. I've heard the Mefferts Megaminx is the best, but it costs around $30. Is it worth the money?, or can you tell me another good one to buy for the price?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 11, 2010)

You should try the mf8 megaminx II, it is a little better in my opinion, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## Solrac9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that the white one, or the black one?


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Oct 11, 2010)

u can get the MF8 megaminx II in white or black


----------



## splinteh (Oct 11, 2010)

MF8 II


----------



## clarubik (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a white stickered MF8 II and personally I love it it is very fast it doesn't pop like people say it does and its stickers don't peel they also have tiled versions available I would definitely recommend it you can purchase it at cubesdepot.com


----------



## Mitch15 (Oct 11, 2010)

MF8 II. Got one after trying somebody's; both were amazing


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

MF8 V2


----------



## Carrot (Oct 12, 2010)

It's funny, because Bogyo uses Mefferts (I think) and Gugl uses MF8 v1 

they are the two best megaminxers in competition  (Doesn't Simon Westlund also use Mefferts? or did he change since last year xD)


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 12, 2010)

I cannot confirm whether or not the Mefferts megaminx is the best cause I never had or used one before. However, I can say that the MF8 megaminxes are very good. I currently have this one.

Upon arrival, it's very tight but after some lubing and adjusting the tension of the screws, it moves like a dream. It used to pop when I was scrambling it, but that's just a matter of experimenting with the screws. It no longer pops as frequently as it used to since I fiddled around some more with the screws.

I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## Solrac9 (Oct 12, 2010)

I Have a white type 2 megaminx that is pretty good. However, it is not smooth enough. I have loosened the screws a little bit, but then it locks up too much. I also have a qj megaminx that is a little smoother, but it feels a little bumpy when I turn it. It also locks up more, and it pops about once every 4 solves. It is mainly my speed cube because it turns a little smoother. Mainly because the recognition is better for me on my white megaminx than my black one.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 13, 2010)

HUNGARIAN SUPERNOVA White Painted Color w/White core (At TP forum, this is supposed to be the best)


Or Mefferts megaminx
-change spring
-sand edges


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

Just get an mf8


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 13, 2010)

Odder said:


> It's funny, because Bogyo uses Mefferts (I think) and Gugl uses MF8 v1
> 
> they are the two best megaminxers in competition  (Doesn't Simon Westlund also use Mefferts? or did he change since last year xD)


 
Both Bogyo and Simon uses a Mefferts with MF8 tiles. Mostly because they were used to that color scheme.


----------



## Eric79 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I just got one MF8 Megaminx from Lightake and it turn like crap - really! It was really really hard to turn each side, even after losening all the screws. So I cannot recommend it - maybe after "modding" it will be better... hopefully.


----------



## Zarlor (Oct 13, 2010)

Eric79 said:


> Well, I just got one MF8 Megaminx from Lightake and it turn like crap - really! It was really really hard to turn each side, even after losening all the screws. So I cannot recommend it - maybe after "modding" it will be better... hopefully.


 
Yeah, don't give up on it just yet. I used Jigaloo and loosened the screws a little and the difference was night and day! Since you already loosened the screws, just try a little lube and I think you'll be pretty happy.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2010)

Buy the Mf8 II, but if you can try on ebay for a Hungarian supernova


----------



## Solrac9 (Oct 15, 2010)

i could, but most people say that the hungarian supernova is the worst and that it locks up a lot and is very clicky.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 15, 2010)

chinaminx is the best


----------



## (X) (Oct 15, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Both Bogyo and Simon uses a Mefferts with MF8 tiles. Mostly because they were used to that color scheme.


 And because the mefferts tiles sucks(?)


----------

